# B&H & Adorama Have the New Teleconverters in Stock



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

```
<p><strong>From B&H Photo</strong>

B&H and Adorama have the new teleconverters in stock. I have one of each on order.</p>
<p><strong>B&H: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732113-USA/Canon_4409B002_Extender_EF_1_4X_III.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Canon EF 1.4x III $499</a> | </strong><strong>Preorder: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732111-USA/Canon_4410B002_Extender_EF_2X_III.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">Canon EF 2.0x III $499</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Adorama: <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA14XAF3U.html?kbid=64393">Canon EF 1.4x III $499</a> | Preorder: <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2XAF3U.html?kbid=64393">Canon EF 2.0x III $499</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732111-USA/Canon_4410B002_Extender_EF_2X_III.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296"></a></strong><strong>Worth an upgrade?</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The Extender EF 1.4x III and Extender EF 2x III have been designed to complement the latest range of L-series lenses, matching their appearance and offering a visible differentiation from previous models. A carefully positioned lens release mechanism also makes it easy to mount the extenders quickly, reducing the time that the camera and lens are exposed to the environment. The extenders offer the exceptional build-quality expected from CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s professional products, and are resistant to both dust and water, allowing photographers to use them in extreme shooting conditions.</p></blockquote>
<p>Canon seems to think so, I do expect performance improvements. Anything to speed up putting on and taking off the converters is very welcomed.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Gothmoth (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

499$ now that is cheap...... :


----------



## MossTech (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

Mine will be here Wednesday! I hit Unique Photo while they had a few in stock. All gonenow


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

Not cheap, but it improves the performance of all your tele lenses - the more you have, the less the price per piece.


----------



## Norkusa (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

Using these will cause you to loose 2 stops on any lens it's coupled with, right? So if I used one on my 70-200 f2.8L IS II, it'll make it a f5.6?


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

The TC1,4 costs one stop, the TC2 takes two.
(You could stack two TC1,4 to get the effect of one TC2)

So your 70-200 would be either a 100-300/4 or 140-400/5,6.


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

I had one on preorder months ago but i figured if I waited this long I can and will wait to see if the price drops some. $500 is a lot.



Canon Rumors said:


> <strong>From B&H Photo</strong>
> 
> B&H and Adorama are taking preorders for the new teleconverters. I have one of each on order.</p>
> <p><strong>B&H Preorder: <a href=\"http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732113-USA/Canon_4409B002_Extender_EF_1_4X_III.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296\">Canon EF 1.4x III $499</a> | </strong><strong>Preorder: <a href=\"http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732111-USA/Canon_4410B002_Extender_EF_2X_III.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296\">Canon EF 2.0x III $499</a></strong></p>
> ...


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

Like many, I am hoping for some optical improvement of the new MK. III TCs, in particular the 2x TC. 
However, I wonder how much potential for improvement there is actually left. Optically, TCs are probably quite simple, further, contrary to lenses, there are no moving parts, so there is also less potential for QC problems which a new version could help to get rid off.
After all, what a TC does is an optical magnification of the central portion of the base lens' image - no matter how perfect this magnification is, it will always also enlarge any flaws of the base lens. 
What do you think, how far are the Mk. II 2x TCs away from "perfect", i.e., how much better can a Mk. III even be?


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

Adorama and B&H are now showing them as "in stock."


----------



## anthony11 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*



Gothmoth said:


> 499$ now that is cheap...... :



Especially for a passive device with what, 2-3 small elements?


----------



## Admin US West (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*



anthony11 said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > 499$ now that is cheap...... :
> ...



If you don't know the answer, just make something up??

Specifications
Focal Length & Maximum Aperture 
Magnification: 1.4x

Lens Construction 
7 elements in 3 groups

Max. Diameter x Length, Weight 
2.8 x 1.1 in, 7.9 oz. / 72.0 x 27.2mm, 225g



Specifications
Focal Length & Maximum Aperture 
Magnification: 2.0x

Lens Construction 
9 elements in 5 groups

Max. Diameter x Length, Weight 
2.8 x 2.1 in, 11.5 oz. / 72.0 x 52.7mm, 325g

Note: This lens is only compatible with fixed focal length L-series lenses 135mm and over, as well as the EF 70-200/2.8L, EF 70-200/2.8L IS, EF 70-200/4L, and EF 100-400/4.5-5.6L.


----------



## mccrum (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*



scalesusa said:


> If you don't know the answer, just make something up??


That's pretty much how the internet works these days. All that research just a point and click away but easier to say it with confidence.


----------



## ISO99 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Canon EF Teleconverters Mk. III and EF 70-200 2.8 L IS II*

the compatibility chart http://www.bhphotovideo.com/FrameWork/charts/canon2xExtender.html linked on B&H product description for the TC 2x III includes the following footnote:
------------
*2 If the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM lens is attached to an EOS camera having multiple focusing points and an Extender is attached to the lens, only the center focusing point will be usable for AF. 
------------

but the chart title on top is "Extender EF 2x II Compatibility Chart" ... not Mk. III

Would anybody know, whether or not this restrictriction exists on a 70-200 2.8 L IS II with TX 2x Mk. III [on an EOS 7D]? Thanks for your insights!


----------



## traveller (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Taking Preorders on new Teleconverters*

Didn't I read somewhere that the new TCs are meant to allow faster focusing with the new super-teles? 

Of course, I could look up this source, but it's easier just to say it with confidence!


----------



## 1D Guy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Have the New Teleconverters in Stock*

CANON SEEMS TO THINK SO?

For the life of me I cannot see anything that says Canon Extenders will improve preformance with the older lenses as you seem to imply. They do however make it sound that they will communicate with the new lenses to be introduced. I have no problem using the Version II extenders with my lenses and think the upgrade would have to be significant to spend that type of money on the new extenders.

1D Guy


----------



## Hulk (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Have the New Teleconverters in Stock*

I wonder whether it is possible to stack a 1,4 extender on a 2x extender to get a x2,8 total extension. I don't find any information about this.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Have the New Teleconverters in Stock*

I tested both of them out at the local shop and was impressed. At first I thought I'd never get the 2x, but after seeing it and reading what others had to say, I probably choose it over the 1.4. I'll be using it with the 70-200 2.8II though.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: B&H & Adorama Have the New Teleconverters in Stock*



Razor2012 said:


> I tested both of them out at the local shop and was impressed. At first I thought I'd never get the 2x, but after seeing it and reading what others had to say, I probably choose it over the 1.4. I'll be using it with the 70-200 2.8II though.



Just ordered the Canon 2X III myself for use with 70-200 MkII. This article re-emphasized how Canon did a really nice job with 2x III vs. 1.4x III. IQ of 2x III stopped down looks VERY impressive!

http://www.deepgreenphotography.com/2011/01/the-new-canon-teleconverters-image-quality-comparison/


----------

